# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  BYOR, AI-powered resume builder, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - BYOR Lab

----------


## Airicist

Article "Interview with Aerin Kim, co-founder of Byor – AI with the best 2016"

by Juan Salazar 
September 10, 2016

----------

